# Day to Day Life in Egypt or What are you doing today?



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Today it is cold, damp and raining in Alex. I can't get warm. Have spent hours sitting on pc surfing and still trying to make up my mind as to what I will make for dinner. Maybe the chicken from Balbaa that is sitting in the freezer, will do. A pot of lentil soup sounds nice too.

Gardener/Bowab/Man Friday is running to store for me to pick up some H2O which I have become addicted to and also getting the spare gas cylinder refilled (15 LE now).

Supposed to rain for 2 days now, so guess I will just sit around and maybe download the new Mission Impossible movie and watch that (not a big Tom Cruise fan but step son had a hand in the making of the movie so have to give him my thoughts) 

Tv is going on and off with interfence from rain.

What is everyone else up to? :ranger:


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

As usual I get up at 11am and do nothing, drink tea, eat a cheese toastie, moan about England, clean up the turds in the special toilet area for my doberman (he is very well trained and even learned to aim and pee in a bucket proper youtube material) maybe some shopping or DIY

Same routine every day...except today I downloaded YoWindow so I can look at the weather which has been sunny every day and will be for the next days and weeks to come

Do I get bored or miss working? Hell no I have at least another 40 years of this lifestyle


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

My life turns around my children. Today being christmas eve, we went to the first mall in Giza, where there were some kids shows scheduled and eat nice lunch over there, and then back to maadi, we went to Church and listen to spanish mass. There was a nice festive atmosphere in the church, with kids gifts included and lots of christmas songs. 

And now my husband will be busy preparing dinner. We are eating really simple tonight, tiger prawns and smoked salmon, cheese platter and local Sparkling wine. 

Tomorrow we will be busy opening the presents!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought tomorrow was Christmas Day.
Did you find a nice Christmas tree?

Anyways, Merry Christmas!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> I thought tomorrow was Christmas Day.
> Did you find a nice Christmas tree?
> 
> Anyways, Merry Christmas!




Spanish, French, German tends to celebrate Christmas Eve and have their main meal then, Christmas presents are given out on Christmas Day. Spaniards celebrate the 3 Kings in January when children lay out a shoe to be filled with sweets


----------

